# So cold here in the Uk



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Well here we are in the UK all freezing! Flutter of snow yesterday morning and again overnight,it is so very cold here.
Whats it like in Spain at the moment?bet its warmer than here!. Roll on the completion with our house sale so we can come over very soon.x:clap2:


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Bucketing rain just now (Estepona) - has been since last night, but still temp is 12 so not too cold.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

14 degrees and overcast here in Alicante. I think we will have rain before the day is over.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cold, wet and windy in Cadiz - and no central heating!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Wet and windy here in Jimena - but cosy in the bar - I've just gone to light the fire but it's still going from last night

Hi boxergirl and welcome. Before we moved up here we lived in Estepona for 5 years and loved it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Still in the Twenties Celsius in the coastal regions of El Hierro, Islas Canarias, people are swimming in the sea. Becoming overcast though with rain later.

My son told me it was minus 5 in Plymouth two nights ago, Brrrrrr aren't I fortunate, having sold the lot and living here!

Hope you get lucky with your house sale, we did eventually,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Still in the Twenties Celsius in the coastal regions of El Hierro, Islas Canarias, people are swimming in the sea.
> 
> Hepa


Oh stop bragging, you! Grrrr ... :spit:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Well here we are in the UK all freezing! Flutter of snow yesterday morning and again overnight,it is so very cold here.
> Whats it like in Spain at the moment?bet its warmer than here!. Roll on the completion with our house sale so we can come over very soon.x:clap2:


Well .... I suppose it's all relative
Here it's cold and cloudy and we had some spots of rain earlier

Trouble is here, it gets very cold in the houses, as they just aren't built to retain heat.

Now if you were going to live in a cave house you'd probably be beautifully warm indoors right now


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Well .... I suppose it's all relative
> Here it's cold and cloudy and we had some spots of rain earlier
> 
> Trouble is here, it gets very cold in the houses, as they just aren't built to retain heat.
> ...


Right, I'm going to look for a cave house in El Hierro! I am wearing fingerless gloves to type ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Right, I'm going to look for a cave house in El Hierro! I am wearing fingerless gloves to type ...


Don't think we have them here any more. But plenty of other sorts on the market. I thought it was a warm place that you lived in?

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Don't think we have them here any more. But plenty of other sorts on the market. I thought it was a warm place that you lived in?
> 
> Hepa


Only when the sun is shining! It's warmer outdoors than in at the moment. I'm waiting for the oil-filled radiator to warm the room up!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Got portable gas fires lit but they do produce a lot of water. p*ssing down outside and has been all night since about 5p.m. yesterday, temperature is about 11°


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It's been raining on & off all day here which is unusual, especially as we were in the middle of picking our olives. Temps 10 -12ºc. Fireballs for tomorrow according to the forecast then possibly rain monday , tuesday with sun from wednesday onwards. The one thing I have done this year is insulate ceilings with fibreglass above the yeso & / or false ceilings. The difference it has made ,especially in the entrance hallway to heat retention is amazing. Before it always felt cold even with a false ceiling the heat still disappeared up to the area above.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Don't think we have them here any more. But plenty of other sorts on the market. I thought it was a warm place that you lived in?
> 
> Hepa


Theres plenty for sale in the Granada area


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Still in the Twenties Celsius in the coastal regions of El Hierro, Islas Canarias, people are swimming in the sea. Becoming overcast though with rain later.
> 
> My son told me it was minus 5 in Plymouth two nights ago, Brrrrrr aren't I fortunate, having sold the lot and living here!
> 
> ...


Has been minus 4 in Hereforedshire Uk also, hope to complete on our house in just over 2weeks( fingers and everything else crossed).Enjoy the warmth x:juggle:


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> It's been raining on & off all day here which is unusual, especially as we were in the middle of picking our olives. Temps 10 -12ºc. Fireballs for tomorrow according to the forecast then possibly rain monday , tuesday with sun from wednesday onwards. The one thing I have done this year is insulate ceilings with fibreglass above the yeso & / or false ceilings. The difference it has made ,especially in the entrance hallway to heat retention is amazing. Before it always felt cold even with a false ceiling the heat still disappeared up to the area above.


Hi Gus,
Hopefully will not be long before we are aver there now hope to complete in just over 2 weeks x:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When the weather is like this in Spain, I would sooner be in the UK! There I've said it!!!!! I'm craving central heating, insulation and carpets and I hate this torrential rain - When you think about it temperature is relative. The differential between the summer and winter temperatures in Spain is far greater than it is in the UK!

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I agree Jo but it is still a pleasure getting off that plane in Dec and not having a scarf and overcoat on 

10 more days to go 10 more days to go......movers all booked, just more packing to do


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Hi Gus,
> Hopefully will not be long before we are aver there now hope to complete in just over 2 weeks x:clap2:


I'll keep my fingers crossed that it all goes ok.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't wait until next summer til we get off that plane onto Spanish soil. Up in Aberdeenshire (rural location with a farm track) which means that we are virtually snowed in. Been on and off for the last 5 days, there was even thunder & lightning whilst it was snowing last night!!! It's madness!!! I had to phone Argos as they were ue to deliver a big heap of parcels on Friday to tell them not to bother - many a delivery van has fallen victim to those slippy snow covered ditches at the bottom of my farm track lol. I'm sure the farmers are gonna start charging people for pulling them out! I hate winter :smow:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

macdonner said:


> I can't wait until next summer til we get off that plane onto Spanish soil. Up in Aberdeenshire (rural location with a farm track) which means that we are virtually snowed in. Been on and off for the last 5 days, there was even thunder & lightning whilst it was snowing last night!!! It's madness!!! I had to phone Argos as they were ue to deliver a big heap of parcels on Friday to tell them not to bother - many a delivery van has fallen victim to those slippy snow covered ditches at the bottom of my farm track lol. I'm sure the farmers are gonna start charging people for pulling them out! I hate winter :smow:


Of course, here in Spain we don't often get snowed in (although I did get frostbite two winters ago) but we do get torrential rain for days leading to landslips and there were so many last year that many have not yet been fully repaired and, in fact, the main road to our village is still closed and we have to take a 5km diversion. Then there is the occasional sand storm blowing in from the Sahara covering everything with dust. These plus the odd earthquake help to remind us that life in the sun is not necessarily a bed of roses.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

macdonner;411613[QUOTE said:


> we are virtually snowed in. Been on and off for the last 5 days, there was even thunder & lightning whilst it was snowing last night!!! It's madness!!!:smow:


[/QUOTE]
That *is* madness!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Of course, here in Spain we don't often get snowed in (although I did get frostbite two winters ago) but we do get torrential rain for days leading to landslips and there were so many last year that many have not yet been fully repaired and, in fact, the main road to our village is still closed and we have to take a 5km diversion. Then there is the occasional sand storm blowing in from the Sahara covering everything with dust. These plus the odd earthquake help to remind us that life in the sun is not necessarily a bed of roses.


...... and lets not forget the well documented flood across my driveway for days at a time last winter, meaning I couldnt go shopping, get the kids to school and sadly preventing me from getting my dog to the vets in time! It depends on where you live over here and if you live in the campo/countryside, then you WILL have problems in the winter.

I have just moved and last winter was one of the main reasons!!! That said, yesterdays rain turned the road outside of our new house into a river which wasnt easy to negotiate!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Of course, here in Spain we don't often get snowed in (although I did get frostbite two winters ago) but we do get torrential rain for days leading to landslips and there were so many last year that many have not yet been fully repaired and, in fact, the main road to our village is still closed and we have to take a 5km diversion. Then there is the occasional sand storm blowing in from the Sahara covering everything with dust. These plus the odd earthquake help to remind us that life in the sun is not necessarily a bed of roses.


Baldilocks, I think we're living in different countries!!
We, depending on the winter, get snowed in quite often. At least, they don't come round with the snow plough or to salt the roads so it snows enough for you not to be able to use the car.
There's a possibility of snow tomorrow and during the week, but more likely to be sleet, which is horrible, isn't it?
No sand storms, no earthquakes and at the moment - no rain!
Of course, in the summer we get up to 45 degrees quite regularly, but no humidity, thank goodness!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Baldilocks, I think we're living in different countries!!
> We, depending on the winter, get snowed in quite often. At least, they don't come round with the snow plough or to salt the roads so it snows enough for you not to be able to use the car.
> There's a possibility of snow tomorrow and during the week, but more likely to be sleet, which is horrible, isn't it?
> No sand storms, no earthquakes and at the moment - no rain!
> Of course, in the summer we get up to 45 degrees quite regularly, but no humidity, thank goodness!


Spain *IS *a collection of different countries - they are called autonomous communities and experience different climates as well as different "pseudo-nationalistic" attitudes and objectives. Try comparing Galicia with Almeria - a world of difference. Just because you live more or less in the middle of the peninsula, you don't necessarily get an average, in fact your climate probably has more extremes than most other parts of Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Spain *IS *a collection of different countries - they are called autonomous communities and experience different climates as well as different "pseudo-nationalistic" attitudes and objectives. Try comparing Galicia with Almeria - a world of difference. Just because you live more or less in the middle of the peninsula, you don't necessarily get an average, in fact your climate probably has more extremes than most other parts of Spain.



The countries idea depends on who you're talking to, but yes, Madrid is known for it's extreme climate due to its height (600metres above sea level, and we're at 800), the close proximity of mountain ranges and being so far away from the sea.
I like it 'cos it's still better weather than the UK. There's loads of light and the sky is 90 percent of the time turquoise blue, especially in the summer and December, it doesn't usually rain for days on end - just one day at a time, and the climate is very dry.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh stop bragging, you! Grrrr ... :spit:


overcast here in country queensland but still in the low 30,s, hope we get a shower or two , promised my wife we would never be old and cold


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Really sick of the sight of snow now......7 days of snow showers, getting cabin fever with the kids (mine hate snow, play in it for 10 minutes then come inside moaning they are cold and wet). Forecast says still due snow for the rest of the week, supposed to pick OH up tomorrow from Aberdeen but the choppers are delayed/cancelled from most of the rigs.........some rain and 12 degrees is sounding wonderful about now!!!!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

macdonner said:


> Really sick of the sight of snow now......7 days of snow showers, getting cabin fever with the kids (mine hate snow, play in it for 10 minutes then come inside moaning they are cold and wet). Forecast says still due snow for the rest of the week, supposed to pick OH up tomorrow from Aberdeen but the choppers are delayed/cancelled from most of the rigs.........some rain and 12 degrees is sounding wonderful about now!!!!


you poor thing only place here at 12degrees is in my wine cabinet it is 5.10 am about 22degrees outside already, going to be another hot one, full english on the grill outside on the back verandah about 7then over the back fence into the neighbours pool while the homehelp cleans the house for us, eeh bah gum itsa grandlife being a pensioner in aus:clap2:


----------

